# Do I code for suture removal?



## dawnpharr (Jan 21, 2009)

After my family practice provider does a benign lesion excision (11400) that requires stitches for closure in the office, when the patient returns to the office the following week for the suture removal, what do I code?  Is the suture removal part of the original code?


----------



## Lsschwan (Jan 21, 2009)

*suture removal*

11400 has a 10 day global period. Doc should not bill for suture removal . How about 99024 f/u, n/c


----------



## dawnpharr (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a bunch!


----------

